# AMD phenom 1075t bottleneck?



## xxmorpheus

Hey guys, It seems like the 1075t is a bottleneck for my system, as furmark maxes out both gpus and gets 6600+ marks, but when playing games, I see only 30-50% of gpus being used... its noticeable in games, where every so often there is a slight dip in fps for no reason, even when standing still. Should I go with the Phenom II 1100T? I like the fact it has an unlocked multiplier and seems much easier to overclock.


----------



## jonnyp11

before spending money needlessly, always check your software, update or reinstall drivers incease you somehow got it corrupted, and what gpu's do you have


----------



## xxmorpheus

All software is up to date and windows is installed fresh. I have 2 amd radeon 6950 by fxf with the shaders unlocked.


----------



## jonnyp11

just to see, try something without unlocking the shaders, can't hurt, really i'm not too familiar with this but i can normally figure things out.


----------



## linkin

I think your slow RAM might be limiting you. 16GB is also very excessive unless you render stuff.


----------



## mihir

linkin said:


> I think your slow RAM might be limiting you. 16GB is also very excessive unless you render stuff.



Even I think so.Since that is the only thing left
His is the most confusing case I have ever seen on CF.
He has made many threads about the same but still his problem has not resolved.

If there were any software issues they would have been fixed by a fresh install of windows which he already did.
He also has updated all the drivers.His temps are also fine.


@OP
Is you CPU usage around 60-70% while playing games??
Try turning off all the power saving methods which are applied by AMD in the BIOS.And try overclocking it a little bit.


----------



## StrangleHold

Have you tried running one card to see what happens?


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I have also heard that some games run poor with Crossfire or SLI video card setups.  I would try what Stranglehold suggested.  Use a single video card.  If it runs poor with one video card, try the other video card.

Is it just one video game you are having issues with?  It could also be a program that is coded bad or the game needs to be reinstalled.


----------



## mihir

2048Megabytes said:


> I have also heard that some games run poor with Crossfire or SLI video card setups.  I would try what Stranglehold suggested.  Use a single video card.  If it runs poor with one video card, try the other video card.
> 
> Is it just one video game you are having issues with?  It could also be a program that is coded bad or the game needs to be reinstalled.



If I am not wrong I think he has already tried that,and only got a drop in the FPS.
His problem seems pretty weird.
Maybe he is having bad memory or he might be having pirated version of Windows 7 which has some corrupted files and some unwanted programs.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Yeah, I am wondering what is going on with his system.  You tried running the program Memtest86+ on the system for around four hours to see if you get any errors?

My brother kept having problems with a system he was testing.  He got errors with Memtest86+ and thought it was the RAM or the motherboard.  It ended up being a hard drive giving him problems.


----------



## xxmorpheus

Thanks for the input. Mihir is absolutely right. Ive tried everything. Im going to a 1100T CPU with true six core design, at 3.7 ghz, and im going to corsair vengeance 1600 mhz 16gb. If i have crappy FPS after that, I quit. And yes ive tried single card configs with worse performance in alot of games except GTA IV and Splinter cell conviction, which are horribly coded anyway. I have cheap RAM im starting to think thats the problem. Its like 50 bucks for 16 gigs lol..   this ram looks beastly

http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Venge...BIUU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1309831247&sr=8-2


what other 1600-1866 mhz 16gb ram kits are compatible that i can get? I want 16gb


----------



## linkin

Do you need 16gb for anything or do you just want it for epeen? 8gb and 4gb are just as good.


----------



## mihir

linkin said:


> Do you need 16gb for anything or do you just want it for epeen? 8gb and 4gb are just as good.



+1 
Unless you are running VMware or Virtual Box.
8GB is more than enough.


----------



## StrangleHold

xxmorpheus said:


> Im going to a 1100T CPU with true six core design, at 3.7 ghz,


 
How is a 1075 not a true 6 core? The 1075 and 1100 clocked the same will perform the same. They are the same processor, the 1100 is just clocked higher by default and has a unlocked X. 

To upgrade from a 1075 to a 1100 for a couple 100 mhz. is a waste of money.

Plus there is nothing special about that Corsair memory. DDR3 1600 with 9-9-9-24 timing at 1.5V is pretty normal. Plus the amount is overkill and will not help any.

Beginning to think thread this is a fools game. Like chasing a dog with its tail on fire through your house, ends up burning the house down.


----------



## FuryRosewood

^ agreed. tho i must admit, i could use more ram, im kinda being held back by the 8 gig i have...at times im nearly maxxing it running secondlife and wow together...so 16 would give me the overhead i desire


----------



## mihir

FuryRosewood said:


> ^ agreed. tho i must admit, i could use more ram, im kinda being held back by the 8 gig i have...at times im nearly maxxing it running secondlife and wow together...so 16 would give me the overhead i desire



Is this sarcasm,if yes then sarcasm doesn't convey well over internet.


If not then read the comments above.


----------



## Okedokey

well said mihir as always


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I am running Windows XP with 2 gigabytes of RAM and having no issues.  Of course I am not running any serious software, but I chuckle when I hear of people stating they are upgrading their system to more than 4 gigabytes of memory and expecting a huge jump in performance.


----------



## xxmorpheus

I appreciate the input, but the 1075t is not a true six core processor in the sense that you have to use some sort of core unlocker to get the full computing power of the six cores. There is a warning in the bios that using the core unlocker makes the cpu unstable, and the multiplier is locked. Ive experienced crashes due to this and the difference in price for the processor was 20 bucks.  I have 300 dollars in gift cards to amazon which I won in a raffle, who the hell cares if I use 8gb or 16gb? This system is also used for heavy 1080p HD video editing and digital sound editing. I need the ram. I use the adobe suite of products, which is 3500 bucks, and with all the programs open at once, it eats memory up. Especially when editing green screen shots.


----------



## StrangleHold

xxmorpheus said:


> I appreciate the input, but the 1075t is not a true six core processor in the sense that you have to use some sort of core unlocker to get the full computing power of the six cores. There is a warning in the bios that using the core unlocker makes the cpu unstable, and the multiplier is locked.


 
I have no idea who told you that or why you think that. It is a true 6 core, it has no locked cores to use the core unlocker. Probably why you are having a issue if you have it enabled. Its no different then the 1055 or 1090 or 1100, all have 6 core enabled. I have owned all of them. Like my 740 is a X3 and I have the 4 core enabled with the core unlocker.

The core unlocker is for the Phenom II X2 and X3 and Athlon II X3 and it will unlock L3 on some Phenom II 800 series. That are really quads with a core or two disabled or L3 cache. 

One of the reasons I think this thread is a farce.


----------



## jonnyp11

whoever told you that the 1075t is not a true six-core should be slapped, go anywhere online selling them and it says phenom ii x6 1075t, like strangle said, turning this off may solve your issue with the bottlenecking since the motherboard is trying to unlock it and it can't causing conflict in it, and you may also see a boost in performance.


----------



## xxmorpheus

StrangleHold said:


> I have no idea who told you that or why you think that. It is a true 6 core, it has no locked cores to use the core unlocker. Probably why you are having a issue if you have it enabled. Its no different then the 1055 or 1090 or 1100, all have 6 core enabled. I have owned all of them. Like my 740 is a X3 and I have the 4 core enabled with the core unlocker.
> 
> The core unlocker is for the Phenom II X2 and X3 and Athlon II X3 and it will unlock L3 on some Phenom II 800 series. That are really quads with a core or two disabled or L3 cache.
> 
> One of the reasons I think this thread is a farce.




A farce? With all due respect, I come on this board to post for help, and I come here to ask questions and learn. I dont have time from my busy day to come here and post crap. Im honestly trying to figure out whats going on with my system. People get annoyed when others dont use the configuration they suggest, I dont care If I only need 8gb of ram, if I feel like using 16gb, i'll use 16gb. It's no ones money here being spent but mine, so who cares? Anyway, I appreciate the post and informative information, as I mentioned, the upgrade to the 1100T was a great deal for 20 bucks, and I was able to return the 1075T, so why not? I spent so far a total of 189 dollars on processors.. It should also be of note that the freakin morons who put in my asus crosshair formula IV left the plastic on the southbridge heatsink, and its literally melted on there and smoked the southbridge heatsink. It appears over time the motherboard just couldnt take it anymore, and the pc just started crashing. I am replacing the MB, installing the CPU and installing the RAM. I'll post again and let you folks know how it works. They were also the idiots saying 2 cores on the phenom 1075t were locked, requiring core unlocker. Thanks anyway gentlemen.


----------



## jonnyp11

as i said, they should be slapped, but combined with that, they should be beatten to hell and back for saying anything in the first place if they don't even know that stuff, or at least give your money back for all the trouble


----------



## xxmorpheus

Yeah they giving me a new mb for free, and a new computer case, the coolermaster haf 932. They are douches for the bad info.


----------



## jonnyp11

well they should've done that and everything, but they shouldn't tell someone something they are unfamiliar or unsure of, especially when charging them for it, it's impolite and as you can see can have bad results, but at least now you can use you computer for all it's worth.


----------



## StrangleHold

xxmorpheus said:


> A farce? With all due respect, I come on this board to post for help, and I come here to ask questions and learn. I dont have time from my busy day to come here and post crap. Im honestly trying to figure out whats going on with my system. People get annoyed when others dont use the configuration they suggest, I dont care If I only need 8gb of ram, if I feel like using 16gb, i'll use 16gb. It's no ones money here being spent but mine, so who cares? Anyway, I appreciate the post and informative information, as I mentioned, the upgrade to the 1100T was a great deal for 20 bucks, and I was able to return the 1075T, so why not? I spent so far a total of 189 dollars on processors.. It should also be of note that the freakin morons who put in my asus crosshair formula IV left the plastic on the southbridge heatsink, and its literally melted on there and smoked the southbridge heatsink. It appears over time the motherboard just couldnt take it anymore, and the pc just started crashing. I am replacing the MB, installing the CPU and installing the RAM. I'll post again and let you folks know how it works. They were also the idiots saying 2 cores on the phenom 1075t were locked, requiring core unlocker. Thanks anyway gentlemen.


 
Well I apologize if it is as you stated. But with mysterious problems that cant be fixed and claming a 1075 has locked cores just made it look that way.

Sounds like you were gave bad info. and was gave a sloppy job on the build. Give them hell and a few kicks in the ass.


----------



## xxmorpheus

StrangleHold said:


> Well I apologize if it is as you stated. But with mysterious problems that cant be fixed and claming a 1075 has locked cores just made it look that way.
> 
> Sounds like you were gave bad info. and was gave a sloppy job on the build. Give them hell and a few kicks in the ass.




No worries man 

I ordered the corsair vengance ram, will those huge heat sinks all fit on the crosshair formula iv? They look huge


----------



## jonnyp11

well i'm not too familiar with the board, nut i do know it is first an asus i think or other high end, and its a high end board in itself in the brand's list, so if it can't then nothing can, really depends more on if there's something in the case blocking it


----------



## xxmorpheus

It looks like my components cant breathe in that cheap thermaltake case. They are stuck in there. And that PSU doesnt look adequate enough anymore. Here is the upgrade. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119234

what do you guys think


----------



## jonnyp11

that's overkill man, even sli'd/crossfired cards only need a 750watt to 850watt psu, any more is overkill, and that's a nice case but you don't need a 100 buck or more case, but chck your temps for now and tell us, if they can't brethe enough then this will tell us, but if they are low enough then they are fine


----------



## StrangleHold

xxmorpheus said:


> It looks like my components cant breathe in that cheap thermaltake case. They are stuck in there. And that PSU doesnt look adequate enough anymore. Here is the upgrade.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119234
> 
> what do you guys think


 
Any of these would do you fine.
NZXT
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146062
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146068

Lain Li. Good deal with free shipping.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112239

AZZA
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811517004


----------



## xxmorpheus

Nice cases. I like the one that has the alienware case styling. The reasonI was looking at a new PSU is because my cards in xfire take like 400-500w, and my cpu does like 125. If those numbers are right, I barely have any head room on my psu. Doesnt this cause problems?


----------



## StrangleHold

Your fine with your power supply. The power requirements are for a average system as a whole, not just the card/s


----------



## xxmorpheus

Even after adding new 1100t cpu and 16gb of corsair vengeance 1600mhz ram, Im still getting crappy fps. i got a new mobo, and cpu is running fine at 4.0ghz. The only thing i can possibly think of at this point is a bad psu. I havent installed the 1000w cooler master psu yet. Im still using a corsair 700w cmpsu series psu


----------



## jonnyp11

several times i've seen some of the vets of the site saying after installing things like these it's good to re-install windows and all drivers so it registers everything properly and deletes all older drivers and things that may be interfearing with the new stuff.


----------



## xxmorpheus

Oh yeah, I'll need to because new cpu maybe requires chipset driver reinstall..


----------



## Okedokey

Look im sorry to say this but that cpu is bottlenecking with that gpu.  In games, the 1100t performs worse than an i3 in some cases.  What FPS are you getting anyway?  What resolution?  Also, please ensure you have the latest patches, virus free, latest direct x, updated windows, latest mobo bios.  If this is all fine, then you are simply seeing the limitations of that cpu.


----------



## xxmorpheus

1080p resolution. 30-40fps. Overclocked to 4.0 ghz. Please dont tell me that, there is no higher option than this cpu for amd... :/


----------



## Okedokey

Look i really think that is your only option now.  With that GPU, you should be seeing much higher fps.  Have you checked the CPU usage during gaming, and all the updates?


----------



## jonnyp11

STOP, Bigfella is a huge fanboy, and the only time the i3 will ever outperform a 1100t or any six-core, is in a game that is threaded for 2 or 1 core, anything made for 4-6 will be dominated by the 1100t, although yes the i series is much faster, there should be no problem with that setup, do what i had said b4 ever considering bigfella to be correct, also after installing all the drivers and thing, without any unneeded programs like anti-virus, install the game your trying and run it alone with nothing else open and see how it goes, this will eliminate other programs as a culprit and tell you if indeed you cpu is the culprit.


----------



## Okedokey

> jonnyp11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...there is little chance that bulldozer will beat sandybridge, but i'm still rooting for them to beat it.
Click to expand...

  Your calling me a fanboy?  I prefer fanman lol, anyway...

What games are programmed for more than 2 cores?  There are some of course, but not many.  If its not the CPU then what is it Jonny?  So im a fan boy hey?  Well on one thread i show how the i3 is better than the 1100t, and everyone says, "only in games" now you are saying the opposite?  What is it?  To the OP, you could test your system with Crysis and see if you get a performance boost due to the extra cores, but that really doesn't get you anywhere.  40fps btw isnt that bad, but clearly no where near what a 6950 should be getting at that resolution.



> Gaming also proved to be a disappointment for the 1100T BE - its minimum frame rate of 22fps in Crysis put it near the bottom of our performance table despite having six cores running at 3.3GHz. We saw impressive improvements after our overclocking efforts, though, with the minimum frame rate in Crysis jumping from a jerky 22fps to a smooth 30fps. Again, even this improvement wasn’t enough for the 1100T BEto catch the competing Intel CPUs when they were overclocked.


 http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2010/12/07/amd-phenom-ii-x6-1100t-review/8

The point here is,

Its not lack of ram
Its not lack of gpu power
Its not lack of PSU power
The chipset drivers have been updated?

What else is there?  The logical deduction is that the CPU is being bottlenecked on 1 or 2 core programmed games thereby limiting the bandwidth of processing power.  Even in multithreaded games, the efficiency of this cpu is not great (clock for clock).  Even on crysis (which is multithreaded) many quads and slower cpus beat it.  Secondly, the old i5 750 (which is faster than the 1100t in games) is beaten by the i3 2100.  http://www.anandtech.com/show/4083/...core-i7-2600k-i5-2500k-core-i3-2100-tested/20


----------



## jonnyp11

i know even i3 sb beats i5 non sb, and i know i3 beats 1100t in nearly every aspect too, but i know there's gotta be a way to make his work, cuz doubt he wanna dish out another 3k+, nobody does, and could he do like i've said in other threads and put priority on his video drivers under processes, idk if you can, and set affinity to 2 cores, that should in theory "fix his problems for the most part, also he could overclock a little"


----------



## Okedokey

mate 3k?  i know your machine and you were worried about a 50 buck psu.  remember?


----------



## jonnyp11

meant 300, 2 for chip and 1 for mobo, sorry, and not sure bout a 50 buck psu, mine was 35 on sale thank you, and not using it since it went into that e-machine when its psu died, so oem went back into my machine, gets confusing since i use both all the time, this at night other during day.


----------



## jonnyp11

just hit me, should he check his gpu on another computer to see if it could be the gfx card itself is just half dud.


----------



## StrangleHold

Dont really know what his problem is. But its not his 1100, true it does bottleneck two 6950 in crossfire to a point compared to a higher performing CPU. But hell I have a 740 unlocked to a X4 runing at 3.8 with a single 6950 and get better frame rates. So just blaming it on his CPU because you like Intel is BS.


----------



## jonnyp11

BOOM, I was RIGHT, but could it be the card itself is a partial dud like i said a min ago.


----------



## StrangleHold

jonnyp11 said:


> i know i3 beats 1100t in nearly every aspect too,


 
No it doesnt. If you look at benchmarks overall, not just a few cherry picked ones. The 1090/1100 beats the i3 2120 in the majority of them.
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...0-core-i5-2400-lga1155-processors-review.html
The X6 is thread dependent. The Phenom II X2/X3/X4/X6 all have the same cores. It depends on how many threads are running on how they bench against each other. Two threads, a Phenom II x2 and X6 at the same mhz. will perform the same. The more threads the better the X3/X4/X6 will do.

But in general (overall) the i3 is not better then a X6.




jonnyp11 said:


> BOOM, I was RIGHT, but could it be the card itself is a partial dud like i said a min ago.


 
The only way he would know is test each card individually.


----------



## jonnyp11

i meant in un threaded apps or ones with only 2 to 3 threads or whatever, you know what i mean, i know in encoding and decoing the 1100t kills the i3.


----------



## linkin

Calm down ladies 

I thought it was common knowledge that with current processors, Intel beats AMD in single threaded performance. Don't use SuperPI as an example either because it's woefully tipped against AMD. Useful for comparing architectures (of the same brand, not between intel and amd) though.

Of course programs will give better results if they are coded for many threads. I'd still like to see games that use more than two or four. We already have 6 core cpu's and 8 core ones in the near future.


----------



## Okedokey

StrangleHold said:


> So just blaming it on his CPU because you like Intel is BS.



I never said that.


----------



## jonnyp11

well you did blame it on his cpu, and you don't like amd, and said no amd will run his gpu right, so you did basically say it in a long drawn out way, so you said it.


----------

